# Vallisneria nana for meeting. Any interest?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a lot of Vallisneria nana that people could have for a small contribution to SWOAPE. I can't make the meeting, but if people indicate interest tonight, I'll drop some off at Matt's Friday afternoon (assuming I can work it out with him). In my opinion, this is the only Val worth having. It's extremely thin and when planted in groups or as a backdrop it can appear quite stunning. Almost like tall hair grass. You can look it up on Tropica's web site: Tropica or see it used as a backdrop in a tank on this web site: Nature Aquarium Design and Consultancy - Green Chapter

Post here before Friday 9am so I can get it up to Matt's when I go to work in Dayton.

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, please send your val to the meeting. All you want to get rid of. We'll be there Saturday. 

And thanks to Matt for making the meeting time a bit later for those of us who drive a bit to get there (from Columbus and Chillicothe). 

We're about to plant another 55 gallon tank and need some plants. The varieties of Val we have does well in our tanks (corkscrew and straight, don't know the "official" names).


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry to hijack - what moss is used in that scape?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> sorry to hijack - what moss is used in that scape?


Good question, too small to really see. It could be plain old java, weeping or Taiwan.

That site has pictures of some really beautiful tanks.

-Russ


----------

